# NASA Searching for Moon Landing Tapes



## Sourabh (Aug 15, 2006)

NASA officials are searching for the original videotapes from the first moon landing in 1969 in the hopes that they can use modern technology to produce sharper images of the event.

The video, including footage of Apollo 11 astronauts Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin walking on the moon, was transmitted from the moon to tracking stations in California and Australia. The images that were then sent to Houston and seen by the rest of the world were substantially degraded.

Space program veterans believe the original tracking station recordings are stored somewhere at NASA's Goddard Space Flight Center in Greenbelt, Md. Telephone calls Monday night to NASA and Goddard spokesmen were not immediately returned.

Source - ABC News

Am I the only one who finds this funny?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 15, 2006)

cool news.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2006)

Haha truly funny!


----------



## mehulved (Aug 15, 2006)

Funny. No it's not funny. It's stupid. They think we're all from Alibaug?


----------



## fatguysmart (Aug 16, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Funny. No it's not funny. It's stupid. They think we're all from Alibaug?



How could they loose such an important thing!

As T_Y_F said,they think we are from Alinag////looks like NA$A has its H.O in Alibag!


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 17, 2006)

They were too engrossed in watching the sky , that a kid stole the tape under their nose.


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 17, 2006)

did they actually had it any time.. anything real?


----------



## praka123 (Aug 18, 2006)

American Lo$er$ were never ever in the Moon;they only watched Moon from ground 
btw 
*pirlwww.lpl.arizona.edu/~jscotti/NOT_faked/


----------



## freakanomics (Aug 19, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> American Lo$er$ were never ever in the Moon;they only watched Moon from ground



Quite true.....


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 20, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> *abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory?id=2313850&CMPOTC-RSSFeeds0312 Am I the only one who finds this funny?



It seems many have missed the point Sourabh is trying to make...or maybe I am reading too much between the lines. 

@Prakash: The link that you gave was to a site that refutes the claims of the Lunar Landings being fake.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 20, 2006)

Don't they have anything better to do?


----------



## praka123 (Aug 21, 2006)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> @Prakash: The link that you gave was to a site that refutes the claims of the Lunar Landings being fake.


OK.here's:
*archives.cnn.com/2001/TECH/space/02/19/nasa.moon/
*space.about.com/od/astronomyhistory/a/moonhoax.htm


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 25, 2006)

Yep, Man never landed on the moon, join the conspiracy theorists club...


----------



## gunda_26 (Jun 16, 2008)

ya i also went to the moon and saw foot prints of american astronauts,and also used landrover they left on moon,to go to picnic spots on moon.American flag was also fluttering over there(without air).Though my trip was top secret,but rest assured americans went there, as i went there!


----------



## bikdel (Jun 17, 2008)

^ supposed to be funny? Eh?

Ontopic: Raise the volume guys, NASA faked out all stuff.


----------

